# Span-Modus bei Windows 7



## Frostwyrmer (3. Juli 2010)

Hallo erstmal

Bei Windows XP gab es einmal die Möcglichkeit, WoW auf zwei/drei Bildschirmen zu spielen. Dies funkionierte im sogenannten "Span" -Modus, auch bekannt als "horizontale Erweiterung" des Bildschirmes. Scheinbar wurde diese Möglichkeit seit Windows Vista herausgenommen. Nun meine Frage: ist es durch kostengünstige/kostenlose Anwendungen/Hardwarelösungen Möglich, diese horizontale Erweiterung nachzuempfinden? Oder hat MS da einen Riegel vor geschoben bzw. ist es vonnöten, Windows XP zu installieren?

Danke für Antworten, nach gut 2 Stunden Googlen bin ich echt am verzweifeln...

edit: ich wollte diese Konfiguration mit zwei 1680x1050 Bildschirmen und einer Asus GTS250 Grafikkarte (512 MB GRAM) einrichten.


----------



## Palimbula (3. Juli 2010)

Also bei ATI heisst das, was du meinst/suchst, *Eyefnity*. Matrox bietet ein kleines schwarzes Kästchen dafür an --> *Triple Head 2 Go bzw. Dual Head 2 Go*

Deine eigentliche Frage, ob so etwas auch mit einer neueren Version von Windows als XP oder vielleicht sogar mit einer NVIDIA-Grafikkarte, möglich ist, kann ich dir jedoch leider nicht beantworten.


----------



## Frostwyrmer (3. Juli 2010)

Von dem Eyefnity hab ich auch schon gehört, das Problem ist, dass ich bisher nur schlechte Erfahrungen mit ATI (vor allem im Bereich Treiberaktualisierung) gemacht habe. Von diesem Mtrox-Kästchen wie du es nennst hab ich auch schon gehört, diese Investion bietet mir jedoch ein recht schlechtes Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis, weshalb ein Kauf nicht allzu empfehlenswert wäre...

edit: ich habe nun auch nach Recherchen ein Kokurenzprodukt von Nvidia gefunden: Nvidia Surround


----------



## Frostwyrmer (3. Juli 2010)

/push


----------



## Palimbula (3. Juli 2010)

In Punkto Treiberaktualisierung ist ATI, zumindest quantitativ, NVIDIA weit überlegen. ATI veröffentlicht monatlich neue Versionen des Catalyst-Treibers. Je nach Spiel wirkt sich dies qualitativ positiv bzw. negativ aus. So gibt es wohl immer wieder Probleme bei Age of Conan mit aktuellen Treibern. Hiervon sind aber nicht per se alle ATI-Karten-Inhaber betroffen. Ich hatte bis jetzt jedoch nicht mit den Problemen zu kämpfen. Ich nutze jedenfalls seit nunmehr 6 Jahren (Sapphire 9800SE mit freigeschalteten Pixel-Pipelines, Saphhire 9800Pro, Sapphire HD3870 ATI-Karten und bin bis dato sehr zufrieden mit selbigen. Eigentlich hatte ich zwar geplant bei meinem letzten Rechner-Update (vor knapp 5 Wochen) NVIDIA wieder eine Chance zu geben (wg. WoW), aber NVIDIA hatte nichts im Sortiment dass sowohl meinem Budget entsprach als auch an das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis einer HD5770 reichen könnte. Somit werkelt derzeit erfolgreich eine *XFX HD5770* vor sich hin, da die *MSI R5770 Hawk* wohl in diesem Jahrtausend nicht mehr (zu einem vernünftigen Preis) lieferbar sein wird.


----------



## Maxiking456 (3. Juli 2010)

Ich kenn das nur vom Kumpel so: Der hat Links WoW und rechts TS und Desktop etc.

Ich denke du brauchst für das was du willst wirklich Eyefinity. 
Und das steht in Preis/Leistung meiner Meinung nicht sehr gut da.
Und manchmal nerven die Bildschirm Ränder.


----------



## Frostwyrmer (3. Juli 2010)

@palimbula: Ich hatte auf meinem alten Rechner eine Sapphire HD2650 (oder so) AGP- Version am laufen, welche manchmal einfach den Geist aufgab, die Desktopsymbole nach ihrer Wahl platzierte und extrem instabil funktionierte. Ausserdem ist es extremst aufwändig, sich einen neuen Treiber zu ziehen, da zuerst einmal ein Programm gedownloadet werden muss, welches (mit viel Werbung gespickt) den Treiber inklusive einigen gratis Programmen, welche niemand braucht, downloadet, um nach einer halben Stunde (Downloadzeit, die Server sind langsam) bemerken, dass man schon den neusten Treiber installiert hat, und das Problem woanders liegt -.-
Nun habe ich eine Asus GTS250 am laufen, welche sich noch nicht einmal berkbar gemacht hat (nun gut, mit der Ausnahme eines Testes der 3D Vision Brille, welche mein Kumpel mir einmal ausgeliehen hat...). Aber die Möglichkeit des Eyefinity ist überlegenswert^^

Ich habe mich vorerst jedoch auf eine Matrox Triplehead2go entschieden, welche ich mir auf nächsten Geburtstag (in gut 2 Monaten) wünsche. Es scheint mir das preiswerteste Produkt im Bereich des Multimonitorings unter Windows zu sein.

Grüsse Frosty


----------



## Caps-lock (4. Juli 2010)

Dir ist aber klar, das dein Charakter dann genau in der Lücke läuft und halb auf dem einen und halb auf dem anderen Monitor ist oder ?
Es sei denn es gibt mittlerweile ein Addon was die Zentrierung verschieben kann.
Außerdem musst du schon die teure Dualhead Digital Version kaufen bei deiner Auflösung und für 160 € bekommst du auch schon eine ziemlich ordentliche ATI Graka die deine jetztige in die Tasche steckt und Eyefinitiy beherrscht.

Also hast du in klaren Worten die Wahl 160 € für ein externes Kästchen auszugeben das dein Bild auf 2 Monitore aufbläst und durchaus Qualitätsverluste hat oder für 160 € eine Grafikkarte zu kaufen die schneller ist als deine jetztige UND das Bild nativ auf 2 oder mehr Bildschirme aufblasen kann. 

Edit: Du wolltest Triplehead2Go für 270 Euro. Da lohnt sich dann 100% eine neue Graka die das Gleiche kann und deutlich schneller ist als deine jetzige.
Zumal du deine Graka sicher noch für 50 Euro oder so los wirst und damit dann 320 Euro "Kapital" hättest. 



> Es scheint mir das preiswerteste Produkt im Bereich des Multimonitorings unter Windows zu sein.



Extern ja, intern auf keinen Fall. 

http://www.alternate...3=Radeon+HD5000

200 Euro teuer, schneller als deine Karte und sie kann 6 Monitore ansteuern. Du sparst 70 Euro und bekommst sogar mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

EditEdit:
In einem Test hab ich folgendes Aussage gefunden "Die maximal mögliche Auflösung liegt bei 3.840 x 1.200 Bildpunkten". Das heißt dann 3*1280*1200 und damit fällt das Ding für dich total flach, bei der Auflösung die du gerne hättest.


----------

